# Having Quick Web Access Issues



## pcperky (May 12, 2010)

Hope someone can help as SONY support has been very disappointing. I just bought the SONY VAIO laptop VPCEB15FM this past Monday (I"ve only had for 4 days) this laptop has the ability to enter into the internet without having to boot up the entire system. When I hit the "WEB" button it asks me for my key code (I"m assuming to set up my wifi) however my keyboard won't allow me to key ANYTHING. But if I start up the laptop normally the keyboard works fine. SONY support kept telling me to "restore to factory settings" and I kept telling them the laptop was hours old, there's nothing to reset.
Any suggestions?? I'm desperate.
Oh and the first one I bought on 5/8/10 the "WEB" button didn't work at all and I had to get it replaced at BEst Buy.:sigh:


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

> I just bought the SONY VAIO laptop VPCEB15FM this past Monday *(I"ve only had for 4 days)*


Then it is definitely under warranty. Take it in to the place you bought it from and show them the problem. They should repair it at no charge.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## pcperky (May 12, 2010)

Okay, I took my laptop back to Best Buy where they performed the following steps and it worked for them....I get back home and it still doesn't work for me. Here's what I did. My SONY laptop has a button that has "Quick Web Access" you don't even have to turn the laptop on just hit this button and it bypasses the normal start up of all your other programs. anyway, the first time you attempt to hit the button the "connection assistant" comes up and has you pick your network form a list, then I choose WEP OPEN then the box for me to enter the "key" for my wifi connection but the keyboard fails to work so I am unable to key the numbers. ***The keyboard works in every other situation but this one. And like I said I watched the tech at Best Buy get to the same screen and he was able to type...Any other suggestions??:4-dontkno
(The OS is Windows 7)


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Did they Best Buy techs try and connect to wireless while instore?


----------



## pcperky (May 12, 2010)

Yes, they did, of course it was their wireless network, but I made them go to the screen to enter the "key" code and they had no problem with the keyboard working. They didn't have to enter anything but I wanted them to show me they were able to type...


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Given the nature of the problem I suggest you get a Tech from the shop you bought it from to come to your house and try and connect it.

Sorry but that is the only valid troubleshooting I can do given the situational aspect of the problem.


----------



## pcperky (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion, I think that will be the best solution. Take care,


----------



## goldmercury (Aug 7, 2008)

have you tried a usb keyboard attached to your laptop, sounds more like a software issue and drivers for the quick access not seeing your keyboard :?


----------

